# had a new phone



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I got a new phone today. This is the first new phone I have had since 2009. I got excited about how many new features it has compared to my old one which was failing to hold charge. I played with setting up the new one, transferring contacts list and messages, two sim cards, etc. My husband has had the same. We always have the same phone so we do not get confused when using them. We swap phones every two weeks. 

Over the weekend one of my friends took refuge at our house and she cried most of the time she was with us. She did not eat much. Her husband came back from holidays abroad and two days later forgot his phone at home. He rung his son to pick the phone up and keep it till he came home. The son picked it up, had a look and found pictures and vids of his dad having sex with another woman. He showed his mother everything. After he came home from work and she confronted him, she left and came to us. 

How does my old phone feel knowing it is no longer as exciting as the new one, having given me service for so long? I looked at my friend and I could not even pacify her. She is a broken woman. All her family investment has come to nothing. She pulled herself together and went to work Tuesday but really, she should not have. 

Do men treat their wives just like an old phone which nobody wants because it cannot even handle some apps? Do they see a different woman as exciting and full of new tricks the same as my new phone with its pointless apps? 

What is the solution to these affairs? There are very unhappy people out there. Society is not helping.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> I got a new phone today. This is the first new phone I have had since 2009. I got excited about how many new features it has compared to my old one which was failing to hold charge. I played with setting up the new one, transferring contacts list and messages, two sim cards, etc. My husband has had the same. We always have the same phone so we do not get confused when using them. We swap phones every two weeks.
> 
> Over the weekend one of my friends took refuge at our house and she cried most of the time she was with us. She did not eat much. Her husband came back from holidays abroad and two days later forgot his phone at home. He rung his son to pick the phone up and keep it till he came home. The son picked it up, had a look and found pictures and vids of his dad having sex with another woman. He showed his mother everything. After he came home from work and she confronted him, she left and came to us.
> 
> ...


I still, do not have a cell phone. I only have a cordless landline at home. I don't want one until I must have one.

Both some men and some women will see others as exciting and new. Always has been and always will be. 

Society is not helping. That's true. If there are no consequences, why not? That's the way some think. 

The solution is something that will cause both men and women to lose some of the freedom they have today. Notice I did not type, liberty. Freedom doesn't need responsibility. Liberty requires it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MaiChi

Cute Analogy. 

In real life, marriage is about two people who make a commitment to become a nuclear family. From the moment of the marriage, whether in a church or civil ceremony, people grow and change. The need to find compromises on what they eat, the chores they do, etc. When they have a child that will force even more change on them. When the child is fully grown and leaves home, even more change will occur. Some of these changes can be quite traumatic for one or the other. If the commitment is there, the couple will try to work things out. That may ideally mean that one pulls or pushes the other in their emotional advancement or maturity.

Dr. David Schnarch in his books points out that marriage, if done right, is one of the hardest things that two people can do. Marriage is a people growing machine that pulls and pushes people's emotional bounds and forces them to do things they might have never thought of doing, whether it be changing diapers, performing sexual acts they never knew existed, etc. Marriage will change you.

Your story of the man who cheated on his wife. First, the son, should not have been brought into it by the cheating husband. The son should have told the dad that he saw the pictures and he needs to confess his cheating to the son's mother. The son should not have been the one to tell the mother. However he might be young enough to not understood all his options.

Now do men treat their wives like an old out-of-date model phone? Some probably do and want the newer younger, more flexible and sexual models. Some are into really big touch screen features. However, some men are committed to the concept of marriage and are honorable.


----------

